# 16" Maxxis Maxx Daddy Tyres



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

I just saw these new tires on Early Rider Belter 16 Trail.
However it looks it's exclusive production for this bike only.
Or anyone see out for purchase?

Belter 16" Trail - Early Rider


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

Not listed on Maxxis' website so, yeah, either an exclusive deal or pre-production run of some sort. Probably no real benefit over Blackjacks though.


----------



## the.vault (Oct 11, 2006)

I got some 16x2.4 tires for my daughters bike. They have big knobs but are pretty heavy. I found them at a unicycle or trials website. They were fairly inexpensive ~ $12 each


----------

